# Update on Pedro



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We have found out from the new vet that we are taking the chis to that Pedro has liver disease. Also, today, the vet thinks that possibly there is an underlying cause for the liver problem which might be cardiac disease. So they are doing some more tests and x-rays to determine that. We should find out for sure next week.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awe poor Pedro. I will be saying lots more prayers for you and him. I am deeply saddened over this news, but I am glad to hear that at least you know what is ailing him now and perhaps this new vet can provide him with comfort and some relief.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Shelly. I am pulling for your boy. Hang in there.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

We are all really worried about your boy, Try and stay positive, he knows your their for him. So sorry for what you and Pedro are going through.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw Pedro! We've got you in our thoughts. <3


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my my im so sorry to hear the rough news on little pedro please keep us posted hope hes better real soon


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words and well wishes for Pedro. He has some major health problems that I really hope this new vet can cure or at least control. I want him around for a lot more years!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

so sorry to hear about Pedro...its good you have a vet now that will be on top of things and give him the best of care ...


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Lots of love to you Pedro XXXX I am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro will go in Friday morning to have a liver biopsy done to determine what is wrong with his health. Need lots of prayers and help at this point. I am so scared for him!:sad5:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinking about you Pedro!!!!!! Good luck little guy. You'll do great!

Hang in there Shelly! Everything will work out!  I'm sure he's a tough boy!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, poor little guy, I will keep him in my thoughts. Hang in there, I know how scary this can be, but hopefully you will get some answers.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Will be keeping Pedro in my thoughts and prayers on Friday.....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Please keep us posted on little Pedro Shelly. I will be waiting for updates.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Wishing Pedro well.


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Putting some good thoughts Pedro's and your way. Nothing worse than having to wait to help them when they are hurting. You are doing all you can and that's all that matters.


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I am so sorry Shelly. You Pedro will be in my prayers, especially on Friday. Let us know soon as you find out anything
Deon


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro's operation/biopsy is tomorrow. Please say lots of prayers for him! Thank you everyone!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Shelly, my thoughts, prayers and love are being sent to you all. Give Pedro a gentle hug and kiss from me, and tell him that everything will be fine. Tell him there are lots of people pulling for him, and that he has to be okay. Get well soon little guy. You are much loved!!! xxxxx We are here for you and Pedro, Shelly. <3 Keep the faith. I’m so sorry you are going through this. : (


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Have little Pedro and you in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro is home now. He has to take it easy for awhile....that is, no jumping, stair climbing etc. til his stitches have dissolved, which they say is about 2 weeks. We won't know anything about the biopsy until next week, probably Tuesday. I'm hoping for good news or at least something that is curable/controllable.
Thank you everyone for the well wishes for Pedro! I was worried about him yesterday cause he has never stayed overnight at a vet's place before.


----------

